# TwinCat 3.1 - Problem mit Lokaler Runtime (Einsteiger)



## Pesch! (31 Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Ich versuche gerade TwinCat3 für mich zu entdecken. Allerdings stoße ich nun schon zu Beginn auf ein Problem, welches ich nicht gelöst bekomme.

Verwendet wird TwinCat3.1 4022.20 mit einer Test Lizenz sowie Windows 7 Professional (64-Bit)

Ziel ist es ein kleines Testprogramm über die lokale Runtime zu "simulieren" (Einfach nur eine String-Variable, welcher im Programm ein Text zugewiesen wird)

Nach dem Aktivieren der Konfiguration und dem anschließendem Start des Run Modus bekomme ich allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung.


Nun liegt es nah das Kaspersky die Ausführung verhindert. Leider hat auch das Beenden der Anti-Viren Software nix genutzt. 
Die zweite, direkt folgende Fehlermeldung ist vermutlich der ersten geschuldet ? 

Nach diversen google Suchaktionen mit dem Fehlercode
>> AdsWarning: 4132 (0x1024, RTIME: incompatible software detected) << !                

 bin ich auch auf einen Update gestoßen welches im Zusammenhang mit einer Windows 7 - 64 Bit Problematik zusammenhängen soll. Diesen Patch WinPE_DeployScript habe ich ausgeführt. Leider hat er nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. 

Soviel zu meinen Bemühungen. Ich hoffe Ihr habt vielleicht noch einen Tipp parat. 
Besten Dank!
Pesch!


----------



## MasterOhh (31 Mai 2018)

Versuche mal in den Echtzeiteinstellungen von TwinCAT 3 einen CPU Kern zu isolieren auf dem dann die TwinCAT Runtime läuft. Dieser Kern ist dann vom Rest des Systems nicht mehr nutzbar. Das hat bei uns geholfen. Wir haben auch Probleme mit Kaspersky in Verbindung mit TwinCAT 3....


----------



## Pesch! (31 Mai 2018)

Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen! Hat funktioniert - besten Dank!


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Mai 2018)

Oder lade Dir die aktuellste Version von TC3 4022 runter, die arbeitet auch mit shared cores bei installiertem Spectre/Meltdown Patch. Kaspersky wird vermutlich nicht das Problem sein, habe selber TC3 4022 und Kaspersky im Einsatz ohne Probleme.
Nachtrag:  Hm, 4022.20 ist ja die aktuellste Version, dann vergiss meinen Hinweis. Und im Vorteil ist wer schauen kann, hatte den Log-Eintrag zu Kaspersky übersehen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Pesch! (31 Mai 2018)

Hallo Oliver

Ich habe meines Wissens die aktuelle Version (4022.20). den Patch habe ich seperat nochmal durchlaufen lassen da ich garnicht wusste das dieser intergriert ist. Das hat leider zu keiner Lösung geführt. 

Mit dem deaktiveren des Kerns kann ich mit Kaspersky weiterhin sicher unterwegs sein und mit TwinCat im Runmodus arbeiten.


----------



## AchimH (20 Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
Danke schon mal für die Tipps, wenigstens der Kaspersky wird nicht mehr angemeckert 
Jetzt bekomm ich allerdings folgende Meldung wenn ich in den Run Mode wechseln will.
~~~~~
Error    13    20.06.2018 09:35:25 198 ms | 'TwinCAT System' (10000): Fehler beim senden des AMS-Kommandos >> Init4\RTime: Start Interrupt: Ticker started >> AdsWarning: 4118 (0x1016, RTIME: startup of isolated CPU fails!) << !        

~~~~~
Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?
Grüße
Achim


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juni 2018)

Es gibt im Ordner TwinCAT-->3.1-->System die Datei "win8settick.bat" führe diese einmal bitte explizit als Admin (Rechtsklick auf das Icon und entsprechende Option auswählen, selbst wenn Du Adminrechte schon hast) aus und starte den Rechner danach neu, dann versuche es nochmal.
Hast Du denn in MSCONFIG auch einen Kern abgeschaltet?


----------



## AchimH (20 Juni 2018)

Die "win8settick.bat" habe ich sicherheitshalber nochmal ausgeführt, PC neu gestartet, leider keinen Erfolg.
In MSCONFIG hab ich nichts gemacht nur in TwinCAT einen Kern isoliert worauf hin ein Neustart gefordert wurde. Jetzt wird auch ein Kern weniger im Taskmanager oder Ressurcenmonitor angezeigt.
Was muss ich in MSCONFIG noch umstellen?
Danke schon mal


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juni 2018)

Ich hatte mit der Funktion "Set on target" im VS schon mal Probleme gehabt, daher habe ich MSCONFIG genutzt um eine CPU zu deaktivieren und dann in VS die Anzahl der CPUs von Hand gesetzt und dann keinen Button mehr gedrückt.
Wenn Du MSCONFIG aufrufst auf den Reiter Boot gehen und auf diesem den Button für die erweiterten Optionen klicken. In dem folgenden Fenster die Option oben links aktivieren und im Dropdownfeld darunter die CPU-Anzahl um eins niedriger als die tatsächliche CPU-Anzahl wählen, dann rebooten und die oben erwähnten Einstellungen in VS machen.


----------



## AchimH (20 Juni 2018)

Es scheint von TwinCat aus schon funktioniert zu haben 
hier mal ein paar Screenshoots







Das ist mal nur ein testaufbau


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juni 2018)

Stimmt in MSCONFIG denn die Core-Anzahl? Wie gesagt, Kollegen und ich hatten mit dem Setzen der Kern-Anzahl in TwinCAT Probleme und haben dies in MSCONFIG gemacht und dann in TC3 nur noch die beiden Einstellungen für Available CPUs von Hand gemacht. Hast Du auch die Hardware neu aktiviert?


----------



## AchimH (20 Juni 2018)

Ja die Anzahl stimmt.




Was meinst du mit Hardware neu aktiviert?


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juni 2018)

Na in TwinCAT den Button für Konfiguration aktivieren (Sorry, hatte Hardware geschrieben).


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juni 2018)

Da passt aber was nicht MSCONFIG meldet 3 Kerne für Windows in TC3 sind es aber 7.


----------



## AchimH (20 Juni 2018)

Meinst du in Meinem Bild?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also da sinds auch nur 4 und einer ist als Isoiert gekenzeichnet.


----------



## AchimH (20 Juni 2018)

Hier noch mal vergrößert.


----------



## AchimH (20 Juni 2018)

Hier noch meine CPU Bios einstellungen.

Sind die OK?


----------



## AchimH (20 Juni 2018)

Ja das hab ich gemacht 
ich meine den Button für "Konfiguration aktivieren" gedückt


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 Juni 2018)

AchimH schrieb:


> Meinst du in Meinem Bild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe erst jetzt gemerkt, dass Du den Thread gekarpert hast ich meinte das Bild vom TE, weil ich dachte, dass seist Du.


----------



## AchimH (20 Juni 2018)

Ach so, das erklärt es


----------



## Darigoibo (4 Juli 2018)

Wurde das Problem gelöst? Ich habe genau das selbe Problem.


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Juli 2018)

Darigoibo schrieb:


> Wurde das Problem gelöst? Ich habe genau das selbe Problem.


Hast Du denn auch genau das Problem, dass die Runtime wegen Kaspersky nicht startet?
Schon die Version 4022.22 ausprobiert, diese ist vor kurzem freigegeben worden.


----------



## Darigoibo (4 Juli 2018)

Naja nicht ganz. Ich habe die selbe Meldung:
*Error    14    04.07.2018 13:55:44 269 ms | 'TwinCAT System' (10000): Fehler beim senden des AMS-Kommandos >> Init4\RTime: Start Interrupt: Ticker started >> AdsWarning: 4118 (0x1016, RTIME: startup of isolated CPU fails!) << !        

*Aber ich habe Kaspersky nicht installiert. Mein Virenschutz ist Avira. Meine TC3 Version ist die V3.1.4022.16. Ich lade mir mal die .22 runter und probiere es noch einmal.


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 Juli 2018)

Was steht denn in der Statusleiste von Visual Studio?


----------



## AchimH (5 Juli 2018)

Ich hab einen Testrechner auf dem kein Kaspersky ist.
Da funktionierte es immer.... bis... ich neulich ein WIN 10 Update installierte, dann kam auch diese Fehlermeldung. allerdings ist da auch noch die Twincat 3.1.4022.2 drauf.
ich hab das update wieder entfernt, dannn gings.

vieleicht komm ich die woche noch dazu es mit der aktuellen TwinCat zu testen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Juli 2018)

Wichtig ist Windows 10 kleiner gleich 1703 läuft mit TC3 ab 4020.X, Windows 10 1803 läuft nur mit TC3 4022.22


----------



## wt15309 (17 Mai 2021)

Hallo user,

ich hab das gleiche Problem mit der TwinCat-Meldung. 
Kann mir bitte jemad Schritt für Schritt erklären wir ich dieses beheben kann. 

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## asci25 (17 Mai 2021)

Probiere C:\TwinCAT\3.1\System\win8settick.bat als Administrator ausführen.
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann bitte* ein neues Thema mit aussagekräftiger Problemnbeschreibung starten* und nicht hier einen 2 Jahre altes Thema aufwärmen, an das sich kaum einer erinnern kann.


----------

